# Mamma Nacho finally kidded!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yahoo!

1 boy, he's the brown and white with a stripe on his back (no idea what the coat pattern is called) and 1 girl the black and tan (again no idea what the coat pattern is called).

This birth is very exciting as this is the very first BOY Nacho has ever had. She's kidded multiple times and each time having only 1 or 2 girls. The person who gave her to me asked that if she has a boy that I give the boy to her. Gladly.  He's a real cutie.

Mom is a feral goatie which is mostly Nigi from what I understand and the Dad is a registered very well bred ND from Silver Oaks Ranch in Kona named Asher.

So the kids are "mostly" Nigerian. lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the markings on the doeling. love love love!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Both are absolutely adorable!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm keeping the doeling.  She really is cute.

I've not decided on a name for her yet. Maybe Po'uli meaning "dark" or "eclipse" in Hawaiian. I'm not sure if the pronunciation is Poe Uli or Poo Uli, I have to ask my friend.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love it!!!! she looks soo cuddly!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So adorable and such lovely markings on both of them  
Congrats Dayna and Nacho :hi5::hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Adorable!!!!  better keep them locked away safely, a certain someone might take up goat-napping! :lol: but seriously, congrats, they are truly beautiful!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

And we shall call her Annabelle. Hubby named her already.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Dayna said:


> And we shall call her Annabelle. Hubby named her already.


Aw, it's perfect!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too precious!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They are so sweet!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are "boinging" around all over! So funny. Trying to jump on each other, etc.

I just weighed them so I can keep an eye on making sure they are getting enough to eat. I did notice one side of her udder is more full then the other. Do I need to milk that side a little? It's still soooo full.

The male weighed 4.6 pounds
The female weighed 3.9 pounds

That is my hanging scale. I put them in one of those reusable grocery bags to weigh. lol I weigh my meat rabbits with it so it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm in looooove with the dark brown one, looks like my nd doe beau!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable 

Yes, milk out the fuller side and freeze the colostrum, too precious to waste it 

Once the full side is softened, put both kids under her and check to be sure the side you milked out is being used...the doeling being smaller will need to know that her brother can't have it all.
The colostrum can be used in the case you may need to hand raise any kits


----------

